# want to hear comedy?



## linceed87 (Oct 21, 2008)

http://www.redicecreations.com/radio/2009/03mar/RICR-090329-rnewman-low.mp3

at some points i was laughing out loud this guy, is just insane


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

I do not understand why you regard this interview as a comedy. Anyone can write a book about any subject. We have here an author trying to generate interest in a book he has written and very cleverly creating interest in reading his book.. He quotes men who would seem to be obscure historians to make his point. Perhaps in his book he goes into greater detail but from what I heard he proves nothing. Is it worth buying the book to find out? Does anyone care that much? Or should we just enjoy the music without caring who composed it? Does it matter if Bacon or The Earl of Oxford wrote Shakespeare's plays? Any there is no humor in this interview. I think not. I only detect vindictiveness.

Rob


----------

